# Quality Toilets



## PeterCJ0seph (Apr 18, 2015)

We currently provide Kholer Wellworth and Kohler Highline toilets to our customers. We have no complaints with them and love installing them. However, I would like to find a cheaper option for the customers we get that can't quite afford the Kholer. I don't expect the quality to be as good but still want something decent. Any suggestions on a decent toilet that beats the price of a Wellworth/Highline?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

PeterCJ0seph said:


> We currently provide Kholer Wellworth and Kohler Highline toilets to our customers. We have no complaints with them and love installing them. However, I would like to find a cheaper option for the customers we get that can't quite afford the Kholer. I don't expect the quality to be as good but still want something decent. Any suggestions on a decent toilet that beats the price of a Wellworth/Highline?


You cannot afford to be here... the exit door is on ur left..


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

A bucket has all you looking for.


----------



## Grimmeute (May 8, 2012)

You could go with American standard (what we here call Mexican standard because they are made in Mexico) pretty affordable that is not a complete POS like those that you would get from some place like Lowe's


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Gargalaxy said:


> A bucket has all you looking for.


Home Depot or Lowe's bucket?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

chonkie said:


> Home Depot or Lowe's bucket?


Menard's cheaper and get extra 11% off til tomorrow


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

an outhouse works great and saves water.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Thread closed.


----------

